# Walmart 2020



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Still school stuff & a little fall in the floral section but only Halloween stuff I've found so far is lounge sets (PJ's?) on an end cap. Mix & match. Like I need more....Got these:









They are really lightweight & soft...fuzzy but not fleece. Had the same in purple with ghosts & 2 heavier fleece type pants; one in a cream color with characters all over (think pumpkin, witch hat, bat, etc) & forgot the pattern on the other. Had shirts as well but didn't want any more of those & forgot what they looked like.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to Walmart tonite to get some bug stuff & saw they had all sorts of "Harvest" boxes waiting to be put out in the seasonal section by their garden center.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Still school stuff & a little fall in the floral section but only Halloween stuff I've found so far is lounge sets (PJ's?) on an end cap. Mix & match. Like I need more....Got these:
> View attachment 734615
> 
> 
> They are really lightweight & soft...fuzzy but not fleece. Had the same in purple with ghosts & 2 heavier fleece type pants; one in a cream color with characters all over (think pumpkin, witch hat, bat, etc) & forgot the pattern on the other. Had shirts as well but didn't want any more of those & forgot what they looked like.


Excuse me.... one can never have enough PJ’s 🙃


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I was just wondering if there was a thread for this. I'm planning on popping into Walmart to do some grocery shopping. I wonder if they'll even have any candy out?


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Went there today and it was half Halloween and half school stuff.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

aaronmb said:


> Went there today and it was half Halloween and half school stuff.


Any pictures?


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

A lot of the same stuff, but I think they might have some new projectors.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

One of my Walmarts is starting to put things out. Two end caps of these porch greeter guys. They were really cute. Love the hocus pocus and the NBC...all of them really lol
I small section of the vintage stuff, I didn't take a good pic of it though...not sure what happened. some plates, napkins and the other half of shelf next to vintage was all halloween lighting.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Snoopy has vampire teeth, you can't see in the pic


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

there was a pumpkin man and a black cat in the same style as this witch. Also some signs with little owls on them. all with the "vintage" look and black orange colors. very very little was out.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Video that shows some of their stuff is here:


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Our bigger local Walmart had about half of one side of an aisle of Halloween. I'm hoping more gets put out as the back to school stuff dies down. There were a few projectors, some window clings, some glittered roses, and those vintage inspired figures. They had the witch, the pumpkin witch, and the cat, but they were much smaller than they used to be. I did find a few things to bring home though. Will definitely be going back to check on any new stuff and look around the other 2 Walmarts we have.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

More footage of WalMart finds:


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I was just at 2 different wal marts a week ago & they only had halloween cards. Guess im going back to see if they got all these halloween goodies.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I plan on going to one today. I saw a YouTube video that showed some amazing Halloween items.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I plan on going to one today. I saw a YouTube video that showed some amazing Halloween items.



Me too, I'm loving the Friday the 13th projection lights!!!! Our stores are just starting to set up though.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

RiverRat3 said:


> Our bigger local Walmart had about half of one side of an aisle of Halloween. I'm hoping more gets put out as the back to school stuff dies down. There were a few projectors, some window clings, some glittered roses, and those vintage inspired figures. They had the witch, the pumpkin witch, and the cat, but they were much smaller than they used to be. I did find a few things to bring home though. Will definitely be going back to check on any new stuff and look around the other 2 Walmarts we have.
> View attachment 735716
> 
> View attachment 735717
> ...


Very cool! Do you remember how much the raven candleholder was?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

kristinms8 said:


> Very cool! Do you remember how much the raven candleholder was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep! It was $6.97. There is also one with a bat.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ran into Walmart for the usual groceries and saw they finally put out most if not all of their Halloween candy...so...of course I bought everything haha. I didn't see any Halloween Oreo's though or any snack cakes. So not everything is out. I also didn't see the Cookies & Creme Fangs. Did grab a bag of Frankencups though so that was awesome. Oh and I lucked out and found the Mt. Dew VooDew in bottles! I grabbed two. Now to wait until October for a taste test lol.

Zero luck on decor items. They had a tiny bit more Autumn/harvest stuff then they did last time but no Halloween.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Checked our larger local store yesterday and saw the store manager and a couple of associates moving the harvest stuff out and emptying the shelves for Halloween! Really hoping to find some of the cool things I've seen in online walkthrough videos. Number 1 on my list is the framed moth piece. Also going to look into more lighting for my outdoor decorations.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Our Walmart was decently stocked earlier today.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I went to Two Walmart’s yesterday nothing but hay bale and pumpkins.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Mine was partially set up, got my three Friday the 13th projections...so I'm happy. . These things are like $50 online and only 18.88 at Wal Mart.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I went yesterday & 1 aisle was up & a small part of another had stuff with big spaces upon entering with the rest & the other side bare. As I got other stuff & came back around, a ladder was in the partial aisle so they are working on it. Went back to the garden center & saw a whole aisle full of Halloween boxes yet to be opened.

Bought the Gemmy projection tabletop pumpkin (that's what I called it) that is shown in Tyrant's last big picture in the middle of the top shelf & is probably one of my most exciting non-animatronic props this year. Bought it with "it's cute for the money" as it's eyes lighted up but tried it & very impressed. Didn't realize there is a Skull option until after the fact so I'm on a mission to get that one as well. B/O with little feet about the size of a baseball:









The most impressive was the huge amount of space that is lighted & is almost blinding to look into to it (which I did on accident). Sat on coffee table & lit up my whole living room ceiling:









Also bought my Spooky Trees Pathlights:









People are complaining that the sensor doesn't work & have to poke it to get it to go off. Doesn't really say if triggered by sound or light but apparently sound activated. 3 options. Off, On (steady light) or Sensor (flickering lights & sound). Sound is different that other stuff (almost too much going on but cute...thunder, screaming, voice sounding similar to Bela Lugosi mentioning Trick or Treaters, etc.) but steady on is fine by me for the most part.

Also got another Eyescreams to go with my purple, fanged one from Menards. Figured white would show better in dark & need to try him on a black pumpkin maybe??


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw floating candles on a walkthrough video. Anyone know about those? How do they work?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Think you might be referring to window candles (like those at Christmas) but they call them floating for those that have suction cups instead of sitting on a window sill.

Only floating other than that are those tealight types that float in water but think I saw what you mean & above would be those.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

joossa said:


> I saw floating candles on a walkthrough video. Anyone know about those? How do they work?


They're just LED taper candles attached to fishing line.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I picked up the Sanderson sisters Halloween greeters I had to open the box myself but I’m so happy I got them. 
The box had 2 of each Sanderson sisters btw and I’m really hoping I can get that hocus pocus projection light for outdoors.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Wal mart stores by me have finally put out Halloween merchandise. I went to 3 stores. I was looking for the faux doll heads & 2 stores had them in stock. This year they come in 2 different sizes. I was able to get the crackled & vintage crackled style which I never could find last year. I was hoping to find some zombie gnomes but I didn't see any.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

joossa said:


> I saw floating candles on a walkthrough video. Anyone know about those? How do they work?


Lots of versions of floating candles but I assume these are what you saw...


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Battery-Operated-6pk-Black-Candle-with-Red-Dripping-Blood/309648623


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

BTW, doesn't list a price & appears not available on-line. 1 review was from last year & it was 5 star. Didn't notice them when I was there last week but didn't have a lot out yet either. Sounds interesting, especially having timers.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Was just at Walmart for some $1 mums & they still have one & half aisles of back to school up.School here started Tuesday & there's waaaay more BTS stuff leftover this year than in previous years since all of MD (except for private schools) are online only.

I guess so many stores, not just Walmart, don't have the usual staff to break down & set up Halloween & they just don't have the usual quantity of stuff either.

I bought a few $1 mums, a bedrest for cheap in the BTS stuff & some craft stuff. I just can't get into shopping in a store right now plus I was with my husband so when I'm with him it's more of a strategic strike. You come in with a list, get what's on it & get the frick out ASAP!!  

I generally don't like going to most stores on the weekends anyway & like it less now & I kinda forgot it was Sunday & that there might be more people there so I was actually OK with getting what I needed & getting out.

I'm not ready for the larger mums yet because they'd be dunzo by the end of September. Walmart didn't have many that weren't closed up either, most of them were in full bloom so in the next 2 weeks they'd be done blooming & I like to have them open up closer to Halloween so I can enjoy them later in the fall.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got back from Walmart, everything seems to be out other than maybe part of one aisle that still needs to be set up. The serving ware (mugs, plates, etc) are up by the front entrance that currently is closed due to corona, instead of with the rest of seasonal, and I almost missed it. That stuff is pretty nice.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Fyi- the cat & pumpkin vintage masks that sell at spirit halloween for 12.99 each were at wal mart for 5.94 each. I'm hoping ill see the other vintage masks available too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Tyrant thanks for the images! That toothy pumpkin is darling!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got the it and chucky Halloween inflatables in addition to the jack skellington and sally archway they look great.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I swear if I see those vintage looking masks at my store I'm going to be mad I paid more at Spirit lol.

I just hope I can find the glow in the dark fang candy dish from Hallmark this year...I guess a few people have found it at Walmart but...it was at Walmart last year too and I never found it.

May or may not be going to Walmart tomorrow...if I do, I'll have to check the seasonal area again. idk...been a week...wonder if there's any Halloween stuff out yet haha...


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I already bought it at spirit before seeing it at wal mart. It sucks that I overpaid. But hoping to save others from making the same mistake.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Ditsterz said:


> I already bought it at spirit before seeing it at wal mart. It sucks that I overpaid. But hoping to save others from making the same mistake.



Same here. . I bought all of them at Spirit. I tried telling myself the Spirit ones were a thicker plastic, but they are exactly the same.


----------



## dylaninwv (Oct 29, 2018)

22" Black Cauldrons are back in stock at Walmart - 21.99.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Cauldron-22-inch-Plastic-Kettle-Halloween-Decoration/156944908?comm-msg-vehicle=EMAIL&comm-msg-id=7da13f1b-7702-46a9-b4d2-db252ad822d4


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My WalMart was well stocked today and I took advantage. Here are the things I picked up from there.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I want those retro banners none of our was mart stores has had them...very cool!!!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I did go to Walmart last time I wrote...however it was a smaller Walmart because it was just a quick run in for a few items. These guys had most of the costumes and candy out...hardly any decor. I probably should have checked the greeting card area for those fangs (since it's a Hallmark item I don't think it would be with the other Halloween stuff?), but I forgot. Going to go to the normal big Walmart I usually hit up...either today or tomorrow...probably tomorrow since I don't feel great.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone seen HW pillows (for a sofa/couch) at WalMart?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went back to my main Walmart expecting to see it full since they were putting stuff out about a week ago & it already looked picked over & still didn't see stuff I've seen in videos like the cardboard houses with light & sound. Mainly wanted my Gemmy skull projector & didn't have that nor the pumpkin I already bought.

Did buy some mini wire lights & these are great!! Purple/orange combo or Halloween/white combo. Multi-function with timer.









Lights on the right won't photograph correctly & look like Christmas but are actually orange, purple, green. Very bright.

These metal flasks were pretty cute & were sealed in celophane. Made nice with the gadget on top so you don't lose the top:










Tried a different larger Walmart & had some different stuff as I find happens often but also picked over but 2 young guys were restocking some lighting options so hopefully will still put more stuff out. Didn't see this guy in any videos & comes with fire affect & timer but the timer function failed. Trying it in the on position to see if somehow was installed backwards & if it doesn't go off in a couple of hours, I will have to exchange as defective:


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

joossa said:


> Has anyone seen HW pillows (for a sofa/couch) at WalMart?


Yes. A week or two ago i purchased a couple of small fabric ones. I was at the same store today and the fabric ones seem to be gone but they had a large bin of fall/halloween pillows made of a sateen polyester type material however i didn't really look through them. I will try to add some photos if i can


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

My Walmart finally had stuff out. Costumes mostly...very little decor items. There's only 3 "seasonal" aisles so two of them were costumes :/

I did find those vintage looking Halloween masks...and I was mad lol. Even more mad since I can't return the masks to Spirit because I'm past the cutoff time by a few days! UGH.

No luck on the fang candy bowl. I even checked the greeting card area.

I ended up just grabbing a thing of Halloween sprinkles I'm going to use for treats...and that's it.

I looked in the candy aisle while I was in the grocery area and nothing new candy wise. Still no Monster Cereals or Halloween Oreo's. Did manage to find a box of Pumpkin Pie Pop-Tarts at the very least. Oh and I guess it's good I grabbed the VooDew when I did...they're completely out of stock now lol.

But this has been pretty disappointing...all the stores are just...not giving a damn I guess.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't believe how fast they are selling out of their decor.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Walmart sucks! they just don’t put out everything, I saw tons of Halloween boxes in the garden center.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

joossa said:


> Has anyone seen HW pillows (for a sofa/couch) at WalMart?


Went to a store out of my way since it was by an At Home & had to return something. This one was stocked really well, although very messy. Saw many pillows & cheap...only $5+ & some were cute. Each store does their own thing so might have to go to a few. I have 5 or 6 stores within 20 minutes of me & while some stuff is the same, other stuff isn't. I ended up with that flame effect tree that I didn't see in several of the YouTube videos posted.



Matt12378 said:


> Walmart sucks! they just don’t put out everything, I saw tons of Halloween boxes in the garden center.


I will have to check that out as my closest store was just starting to put stuff out about 2 weeks or so ago & one whole aisle of the garden center was stocked with boxes. Went back a week later & added another aisle of stuff but the one that was, had a lot less stuff. Will have to check that out again when I go back to see if they are hoarding back there.

Ended up at one further away that I normally wouldn't go to but was near At Home & had to return something so stopped to look for my Kaleidoscope Skull. Didn't find that but did find the musical, lighted houses not found at my closer stores:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I grabbed these on Sunday and I’m actually impressed. The lights themselves are night light bulbs and can be removed/replaced. Which means I can totally change the color. Total win!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

joossa said:


> My WalMart was well stocked today and I took advantage. Here are the things I picked up from there.


I love those banners! Those would look great on my wall 🎃


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Really love the animal silhouettes/cutouts that they carry!


----------



## Skullsandpuppyentrails (Sep 24, 2020)

I found some really cool finds. She shakes a bunch and has a creepy sound.


Tyrant said:


> Our Walmart was decently stocked earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 736748
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Skullsandpuppyentrails (Sep 24, 2020)

Skullsandpuppyentrails said:


> I found some really cool finds. She shakes a bunch and has a creepy sound.
> 
> Nice!


Forgot to add the picture


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I swear if I see those vintage looking masks at my store I'm going to be mad I paid more at Spirit lol.
> 
> I just hope I can find the glow in the dark fang candy dish from Hallmark this year...I guess a few people have found it at Walmart but...it was at Walmart last year too and I never found it.
> 
> May or may not be going to Walmart tomorrow...if I do, I'll have to check the seasonal area again. idk...been a week...wonder if there's any Halloween stuff out yet haha...


I found one on yesterday, but it into my basket and put it back...did i make a huge mistake?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes.

Yes you did!  

I guess technically you only made a mistake if you really did want them, Walmart is the cheapest place to find them when & if you can find them. People are selling them on Ebay for $25 a piece or more.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I found this little guy at Walmart. His head bobs to the music!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Canadian stores have this exclusive 5' Gemmy animated “Whimsey Bridezilla” for $90


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got this cool cat today, went to a different walmart, they had a few things my 2 local walmarts didn't have. None of the ones I've been to have had the light up pumpkins, I think thats weird....like the regular every day fake jack o lantern type...not one, not even a space for them

anyway, I got a great cat mug so thats something, i got this tray as well


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Omg I love the kitty mug!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What a cute mug! I'm hitting up Walmart for mums on Friday & I'm hoping they've put out more stuff.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadly our Walmart didn't get in the cool vintage-y decor I've seen floating around.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

SpookySarah said:


> Sadly our Walmart didn't get in the cool vintage-y decor I've seen floating around.


Mine did, but flew off the shelves extremely fast.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Walmart had a couple of incredible drink dispensers this year. The 'Luster Skull' (iridescent) one is sold out, but the 'Crystal Ball' is still around and priced at a mere $9.98 as of now: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Way-To-Celebrate-2-1-Gallon-Crystal-Ball-Glass-Dispenser/375521089


----------

